# Wildlife Artist



## fishmounter (Oct 19, 2017)

Actually I am more of a taxidermist specializing in fish only, and actually my method is to make fiberglass replica fish mounts.  I started out in 1969 while I was a senior in high school.  The mounts back then were "skin mounts" using the skin of the real fish.  Later on, around 1980 or so, a new method was created using Plaster of Paris or Resins and fiberglass to make detailed molds of trophy fish.  With these molds, fiberglass casts were made, assembled, and airbrushed to look like the living fish.  Here is a 3 pound Bluegill replica mount that I made several years ago.  13 inches long and 3 inches thick!


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2017)

What talent you have!  That truly looks like the real thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2017)

Excellent work, looks very natural!  :cool2:


----------



## Lara (Oct 19, 2017)

What a big beautiful Bluegill...love the colors and shape. I'm glad you chose to make your own replicas rather than taxidermy and the method you described was interesting. Keep up the good work!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2017)

Can you make it sing?   layful:


----------

